
Hackers Are Finding Footage on Police Body Cams They Bought on eBay - jbegley
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/8895ek/hackers-are-finding-footage-on-police-body-cams-they-bought-on-ebay
======
crmrc114
If you want to skip the vice fluff- the HN thread on this with the source
tweets can be found here
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23724744](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23724744)

